# Megan and Dozer Journal!<3



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Please keep in mind Dozer was sold to me by people who rode him once every three months and when they rode they sat on his back and either held him back or pushed him forward. I took him in and this journal will be about improvements we are making everyday. He now walks up and down hills, no matter the size, unlike he use to. He has respect for me and doesn't walk over me like his old owners, and his hips are round instead of pointy like they were when I bought him.

I know I am just starting but I need to start three days ago. So...

August 3rd 2009- Today me and Dozer rode without a bareback pad or saddle. He didn't like it at the beginning but he will get better. Fastest we went was a trot but it was good for his first time.

August 4th 2009- Today Bart is showing signs of foundering. Poor little guy. He went out to hang with Dozer in the arena anyways but he wasn't moving around. The farrier is coming out tomorrow.

August 5th 2009- Today cousin Kate came over so I had to go pick her up from the airport. When we got back Dozer was put in the arena alone. Bart really wanted out but according to the farrier he has a pulled tendon. Not founder. We have to keep an eye on him for colic. Today I did ride Dozer. We rode in a halter and bareback pad for the first time. He was very responsive and it is good because that means his bending has improved. 

August 6th 2009- Today we are going to the Oragne county fair. No riding for me...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 7th 2009- Yesterday at the O.C. fair I got a shirt and I LOVE it!! I'll post a pic. Poor Dozer was cooped up in his stall all day so he should be fun to ride tonight. Bart is slowly healing, he has to be in his stall all week according to the farrier. I have a riding lesson at six thirty so that should help him get back to normal. My evil neighbor and I are going to trade horse stuff. We have acquired a lot over the years. Hah all my extra stuff is for normal sized horses and I only have a HUGE one and a TINNIE one. Luckily she has horses that are average. She says she will probably have small things no big things but its still interesting to see what she has. Thats all I have to say... Here is the pics of the shirt.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Poor Bart  Hope is heals and is able to be with Dozer soon 

Love the shirt. Hehe


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 7th 2009 continued- Today I saw no point in my lesson and I think Dozer didn't see a point either.We were walking and trotting like we were going to show in halter which we will never do because I like to barrel race and trail, not show. When I say that Dozer saw no point I mean, when my trainer was pivoting him he got mad and struck out at her. That ****ed her off but she ****es me off so we got even. =)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 8th 2009- No riding for me. I went over to the arena with a friend she brought her horse and she wanted me to help her with it. It was very interesting... after being there about an hour her dad brought one of the neighbors trailer over to take him home. Well after fighting for about half an hour the dad walked him in a half circle and the horse pulled away. He got loose and ran onto a busy street heading home. (just to let you know this horse gets walked down to the arena often so he knows his way home.) The dad, my friend, and me all took off running after him. The dad jumped in a car with someone about a quater of a mile after running. My friend and I stopped running. Why would we? He is in a car he'll get there faster. The dad finally caught him one street away from their house. He walked him home and that was the end... It was so crazy though!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 9th 2009- Did nothing horse related today. Instead I went ice blocking! It was so much fun! Tomorrow my 2nd cousin leaves at nine. I have an eye appointment then I'll finally have some time with my horses! Yay!

August 10th 2009- Like I said, Kate left at nine, I had my eye appointment, and the rest of my day was with horses pretty much. My friend cierra came over and I rode Dozer around and she was brushing bart. After a while of me riding Cierra got on and walk/trot/cantered. She got off and I got on and I jumped over barrels laying on their sides. It was so scary! He has been lunged over them but never ridden over them. I rubbed some icy hot on bart's leg and then we went down to my house. Around 6 we went back up and rode more. I made the mistake of asking cierra to get the saddle. She saw the english saddle and said we had to ride in that. I said whatever and we tacked him up. I kept telling her he had never been ridden English and she kept telling me to get on. Of course I have to go first. ITs always like that with her. I have to run her horse first, canter him bareback first, and more. Whatever I don't really care. So I got on walked around then she made me trot so I did. Then she got on and walked and troted. I made her put my half chaps and english riding boots on. 

August 11th 2009- I don't know what I'm gonna do. If cierra comes we probably will ride english again, but like I said I don't know.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 11th 2009- I didn't ride today but, Bart finally got to go back in the arena and me and my dad went trailer hunting! We found one we really liked. It was featherlite and they wanted 17k for it! We won't pay that much so we went to this one guy who makes them custom and they are all so cool! He also makes cool carriages and adds extra stuff to trailers so they aren't plain. If we buy one I will make sure to post pics. If you want to see a pic of the carriages or carts and stuff like that he has pics on his website. It's G&F Horse Trailers and Repair


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Megan you should buy a coach!!! haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I know right! I want one of the Cinderella ones but my dad said no. =(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

aw  i would ride in it!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

me too! I bet a bunch of people would! he just doesnt want to...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 12 2009- I gave both my horses a good brushing and we are picking up our regular routine, when I say that I mean I dont medicate Bart anymore and he gets to go and hang out with Dozer in the arena again. I don't know when I will start riding Bart again... I just don't want to cause him pain...

August 13 2009- Today the plan is to go trailer hunting. It should be fun! Also I am signing back up for 4h with my friend. I am not going to bring Dozer just yet for two reasons, reason one- we don't have a big enough trailer(thats why we are going trailer hunting), reason two- He has to be more flexible and know the one rein stop better. Once those three things are taken care of, he will be doing drills like the best of them!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 14 2009- School starts in 3 days! I dont know weather to be excited or nervous. I think I'll go with both. I picked up my schedule today and I have classes with some good friends. The sucky part is I don't know anyone in my health and world geography class! Oh well. 
Today the farrier came to check up on Bart. He said Bart is healing good but I wont be able to ride for like a month! He also said Bart has to stay in his stall for a week or more! Poor Dozer doesn't get a playmate and poor bart is stuck in his stall all day for a week plus! I let bart into the arena yesterday and the day before that and he was fine. Last time the farrier said to keep him in his stall a week and I did and now its moved up to another week!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 14 2009 cont- Well I rode Dozer with the bareback pad and he did pretty good... he took off a couple of times but then after the third time he was so slow! I took two pictures so Ill post them up here! Enjoy!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 15th 2009- So there was pretty much NOTHING done with my horses today. I stuck Dozer out in the arena, poor bart still is locked in his stall, and then left to go to the mall. After at least two hundred dollars and three and a half hours spent we went home. When I got home I jumped in my Dad's car and we went and got my new glasses and contacts. when I got home I had to put Dozer back in his stall, feed, and refill the water buckets. I found something to work on tomorrow though. Today a mare was running around in the yard next to me and so he got all excited and then I put food in his stall and he got even more excited(He is a very food motivated kind of horse). So I open the arena and he picked his head up and ran the two steps into his stall. So tomorrow there will be a lot of lunging!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 16th 2009- Today I lunged Dozer and that was it with him. Bart has been monopolizing most of my time. Poor guys. One doesn't get the attention he usually does and one is in a ton of pain. The farrier said a month or more before I can even think of riding.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 17th 2009- I rode Dozer bareback. We were walking around the arena and we walked up to the barrels laid down on ground. He decided to jump over it and he did. we went over it at a walk then landed cantering. It was fun. I was scared to do it bareback at first though.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

School has screwed me up so bad! I have only ridden him on Monday^^^ and Friday!

August 18 2009- Bart is still injured and according to the farrier i wont be able to ride for a long time. I free lunged dozer just to get him moving. Didnt have time to ride.

August 19 2009- Ugh I hate carpooling! The girl that takes me there we take to our house cause she always wants to come over. I mean she is my best friend but all she ever wants to do is sit on the couch and eat food. She doesnt listen to the rules my Dad makes and never says thank you! Instead she says your welcome! I haven't been able to ride because she stys here till four then I do my homework then I have to clean pet cages then i have to muck and then its feeding time! Ugh!

August 20 2009- Once again no riding for me. I free lunged him but that was it.

August 21 2009- Why am I so surprised that he was running away with me and spooking at nothing? My trainer kept telling me I was out of control and its like no he just hasnt been ridden for four days and I normally ride every other day. Ugh I dont like my trainer!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 22 2009- I did nothing =/ I slept and Im so sore and it sucks!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

August 23 2009- Decided to teach Dozer how to bow. He keeps sticking his legs out and just like sitting. not bowing.

August 24 2009- Dozer Bowed on his knee! Twice! No riding and bart is still stuck in his stall.

August 25 2009- Once again no riding. He bowed three times today though!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

There hasnt been much done recently. Ive been busy trying to save my ferret whitee. Ill post a picture. Right now the vet said that his kidneys arent functioning properly and he most likely has a tumor in his pancreas. He also has low blood sugar and something else that I forget the name of. It starts with an I, well anyways, the vet said it is the highest he has ever seen in a ferret. They told us they could scan him to know for sure and then remove the tumor but they want over $1000 and even if they remove the tumor it can still come back. I dont know what we are going to do =(


August 26 2009- I rode Dozer with the bareback pad and we consentrated on staying on the rail. He got a little crazy at the canter but after a while he was back to normal.

August 27 2009- I was going to ride Dozer but he kept spooking at the same corner of the arena so I just had him walk and trot past it until he was calm. I would have rode but there is so much ash in the air from the nearby fires I dont want to over work him.

August 28 2009- Dozer and I just hung out for a little. I feed around five because we went to go watch the 66ers and I didnt get home till like 10:30pm.

August 29 2009- We were going to let Bart out in the arena alone because he has been recovering in his stall for 15 days. But of course me being me, I called the farrier and asked if it was a good idea and he said no and that he would be out to check up on him in a week. I feel so bad for Bart. And whitee. =(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

someone drew this for me!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, so i did nothing really today. There was too much smoke in the air. It should be clearer tomorrow and ill work with him then.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok so today started really bad! I woke up, got dressed for school around six then went to the kitchen for breakfats. Well on my way I noticed my neighbor running in and out of the same stall. I knew something was wrong.... I told my parents and my dad got dressed. I went outside and asked if they needed help. She said yes and can you get your dad too. I told her he was coming. He came out and we jumped the fence to their yard. 

The horse had casted itself! Her back legs where stuck outside and she was laying down from colic and trying to roll. We had to pull her this way and push her taht way until we finally got her to the point where she would be able to stand up. After a while she got up and her owner started walking her. After 4 steps out of the stall she started backing up to go back in. We all had to pull and then she followed. After a while this old farmer dude told us to just let her lay down if thats what she wants. I immediatly said, "Why in the world would you let her lay down!? That doesnt help!" They still let her lay down anyways. A minute or two later my trainers husband came(I called them and asked for their help at the begining) and he said to get her up and walking so we did. It was so scary the horse was having heart attacks and at some points she would just blank out. The owner decided it was her time to go so she was calling a bunch of vets and after a while got a hold of one and made the arrangements. I left before it happened but not because I couldnt handle it, because my friend was at my house waiting for me so we could go to school. 

I know it sounds like she had it bad but after a little bit of walking she was back to normal. I would have kept her alive because she thought it wasnt her time to say good bye. When I say that its because, when we talked to the vet and he told us to just let her lay down and keep her still, she wouldn't. She didnt want to lay down and I kept saying that but the owner was not listening. It snot like it maters what I think. She wasnt my horse...

She was 23yo and had ringbone, sidebone, and bad arthrituis. It was only a matter of time...

REST IN PEACE APRIL!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw more april!  Was that the brown one?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

poor not more. and yes it was


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

September 1 2009- Around 11am my grandparents and aunt, uncle, and cousin all had to evacuate so they are here. We have six horses in our arena, Dozer stuck in his stall, and Bart with two donkeys in his stall. We also have six dogs and a goat here as well. My grandparents cat is with our cat, Milkshake, and I feel bad because she is looking skinny for some odd reason and Meow(my grandparents cat) is a big scary fluffball. haha. Ill get some pics so you can see whats happening.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

September 2 2009- Well all the horses that came here went home except for the donkey Radar. He just would not load! Well Im actually kind of happy. He is a BLM rescue and when Bart was at my grandparents house I would also mess around with radar. I had him to the point where he would walk when I asked him from the ground and on his back. He is scared of saddles and such so I will work on that and a lot more. I'll think of him as my newest project since Dozer is pretty well trained now. Yea dozer still needs more training but Radar wont be here forever and Dozer will =). So tomorrow I start with Radar's training. I am going to get him use to a halter and brushes. I will most likely sit on him but Im not sure. I am also going to ride Dozer because I havent ridden him in like the past four or five days due to the fire and today there was rain. The weather is just against me layely...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

September 3 2009- So we moved the Donkey into our arena because the vet came out for Bart and we wanted him to have as much room as he needed. Well the vet took some xrays and should be getting back to us any day now... Really annoyed with this donkey because he is taking up the arena so Dozer is stuck in his stall and there is only two days before Dozer's 3rd gymkhana!

September 4 2009- I HATE MY TRAINER! She is always yelling out different things! First its, Megan bump, then its, Megan why are you bumping? Ugh it gets so annoying so fast! Radar(the donkey) wasnt helping me relax because like half an hour before the lesson we had to get him out of the arena and we tried to get him in a stall but he wouldnt do anything! So we just let him wander around the backyard... Oh! Another annoying thing is my trainer brought her stupid grandson to my house for my lesson and the entire time he was chasing our chickens and screaming and throwing things and it was so distracting! But on the bright side.. WE GOT A TRAILER!!!!

September 5 2009- Went to gymkhana in our new trailer! YAY! Dozer just hung out, I wanted to ride him in the third event but one of my friends wanted me to do knockdowns and I needed hours so I signed up with her and of course she ditched me like halfway through to go get her horse and when I got up to get mine the judge wouldnt let me because there has to be someone for knockdowns.. UGH! After I did knockdowns I cooled off then went on Dozer. We were walking, troting and even cantering in the warmup arena. I did that event with him and of course the dumbass judge had someone put up her big, bright, and scary umbrella up during our event! They put it up when we were headed towards the back of the arena for the last barrel. Of course they put it up at the back of the arena and decided it wouldnt scare my hhorse. I had to yell at the guy like seven times to put the umbrella away and when he finally did Dozer was already super scared. He was so worried about it he stopped dead in his tracks. I felt so bad for poor Dozer and so mad at that stupid guy. Then My dad decided to **** me off by saying I couldn't ride in the next event because he was tired and wanted to go home. This is like the only thing I ever ask him to do! Take me to and from one gymkhana a month! He annoys me greatly too.
Sorry for the novel. I just had to vent...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a video of us in the warm up arena...





If this doesnt show up... here is the link


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i think someone held the camera upside down....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha. sorry. My mom just got a new phone and we didnt even notice it was upside down because it plays both ways on her phone..


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

September 6 2009- Did nothing with Dozer or anyone else =/

September 7 2009- Rode Dozer with bareback pad and bridle. He did ok until I got the crop then after that he did everything I asked. We walked/trotted on the rail and we were bending barrels at a trot as well. After a bit of that we canter like twice around our arena then I let him be done. I got on Radar today and sat on him asking for forward motion for like ten minutes and then he took one step and stopped. Right when he moved his foot i took all the pressure off, gave him a treat, then got off of him. I think today went fairly well...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

September 8 2009- Did the same as yesterday... He wasnt as good though.

September 9 2009- Well todays plan was to get Radar in the trailer on his way home. What happened you may ask? Well I will tell you. We spent two whole hours doing everything under the sun and he didnt budge! We tried lunging him really close then we tried beating him and all I have to say is he has a very high pain tolerance. No we are not abusive, we had our trainer out and everything. It was so annoying and my grandpa, trainer, and her husband all looked about ready to pass out, so after two hours, I guess my grandpas totally untrained burro will just have to stay here longer...

Life lesson here- NEVER own or let an untrained burro evacuate to your house!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

This is from Saturday. He was excited and scared of the big colorful umbrella. Please don't critique me! I was not prepared and was sick so I was out of it.





September 10 2009- Worked with Dozer, he did great weaving through the barrels and staying on the rail at a walk and trot. He decided to be kinda crazy(well at least for him!) and whenever we would go by the side of the arena with Barts stall or by Radar he would turn and face them. At one point he didn't stop fast enough and ran himself into the railing. Surprisingly my brain knew what was happening and I jumped off! I landed on my feet and slowed him to a stop. We were both in shock so I patted him and waited till he calmed down then got up and finished with the breaking of his stopping whenever he wants habbit.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats not showing up...here is the link


----------

